# Our First Calf of the Year



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I went out to feed this morning and found that we have our first calf of the year. He has an interesting making on his head; it is in the shape of a heart. I just amazes me on how much cold these little things can take; I don't think it got much over 20 degrees today, and the wind is blowing like hell. I am so ready for spring; I don't remember since we moved to Riverton that we ever had snow still on the ground by first of march.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Very cool looking calf. We had our first one Feb 19. Had another last Tuesday and another one this morning. We are supposed to get a winter storm and then lows in the teens for 3 days. I am sick of this weather (putting it lightly) and after I calve these cows out this year they are going on a schedule to calve when it's warmer. Lol.

Here's our first. He got a ride in the cab of my f150 so he has some stories to tell. Lol


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The wind is the real killer, it'll chill them fast. I've seen calves born in -20 air temps with no wind and if mom is a good cow and calf is vigorous it'll be up and sucking in minutes. Might freeze its ears but it'll be alive. Its amazing how tough they are once they're dry and have had that first colostrum.

There are a few guys calving around here. Pretty much everything has to go into a heated barn for at least 24 hours and then outside once dry. We had close to -40 windchills today, In the morning it'll be close to -20 with a -50 wind chill. I can't imagine calving in that weather. Our cows aren't due to April 10th and some years that is to early.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Lambing now and it -31 F atm. Looks like our last real cold night though. The ewes get put up in a dry barn overnight and that makes life easy.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I went out to feed this morning and found that we have our first calf of the year. He has an interesting making on his head; it is in the shape of a heart. I just amazes me on how much cold these little things can take; I don't think it got much over 20 degrees today, and the wind is blowing like hell. I am so ready for spring; I don't remember since we moved to Riverton that we ever had snow still on the ground by first of march.


Nice calf, the marking looks like it should be from Texas to me. lol


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

-15º F in Cheyenne this morning! Better keep the li'l guy out of the wind!


----------

